# Ou est l'objectivité des journalistes de MacG ?



## InfoYANN (16 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Une question me turlupine, est-ce que les journalistes (si on peut au final appeler leurs fonctions comme ça) de MacG sont objectifs ?
Je demande ça parce que je ne trouve aucune trace d'un article de leurs parts en ce qui concerne le forcing d'Apple pour nous faire passer sur Sierra !

Pourtant, ils étaient parmi à l'époque les premiers à parler de ce même phénomène chez Microsoft...
http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2016/05/microsoft-veut-vraiment-vous-faire-installer-windows-10-94289

Alors , je vous le demande, deux poids, deux mesures ?

Je m'en suis rendu compte tout simplement en ouvrant via la touche F3 de mon Macbook PRO l'interface ressemblant à un iPad (je ne connais pas le nom de cette fonction) que j'avais une icône pour je cite son propre nom "Installer macOS Sierra" !












En faisant des recherches sur la toile dont MacG ou l'on ne trouve rien qui en parle pour ce dernier, j'ai constaté qu'en faite, c'était Apple qui discrètement nous forçait le passage à Sierra en téléchargeant sur nos MAC le programme d'installation (4 Go tout de même)...

J'ai par ailleurs été voir sur le MacApp Store et je constate effectivement que sur Sierra, je ne peux que l'installer et non le télécharger donc, il est bel et bien déjà téléchargé alors que j'ai rien demandé moi. Ah et en prime, les avis sur ce programme n'existent pas car Apple ne nous laisse pas la possibilité de commenter Sierra. Serait-il si mauvais que ça qu'ils nous privent des avis des utilisateurs ???

Bref, j'arrête le pavé et j'espère sincèrement pouvoir lire une personne faisant partie de l'équipe MacG pour m'éclairer sur ce choix de ne pas faire d'article à ce sujet qui je trouve est tout aussi important que celle pour Microsoft et son Win 10.

Merci de m'avoir lu.

PS: je suis un utilisateur quotidien de matériels provenant de la marque Apple (iPhone, iPad et Macbook PRO) donc non, je ne suis pas un vulgaire fan de Microsoft qui vient jouer du troll même si j'ai bien un PC portable de gamer sous Windows...


----------



## Anthony (17 Octobre 2016)

1) L'objectivité journalistique est un mythe.

2) Nous sommes une équipe, avec des perspectives différentes, et nous ne nous consultons pas forcément pour toutes les news. J'aurais traité l'info de manière sans doute plus acide que mon collègue Nicolas qui s'en est chargé, mais…

3) « Apple se contente de télécharger le fichier d’installation de macOS Sierra, il n’est absolument pas question de l’installer à votre place », ce qui fait tout de même une grosse différence avec une situation qui avait mis en rade des (dizaines de) milliers de PC.

4) Par ailleurs, nous avons aussi traité des commentaires sur Sierra.

5) Vous nous reprochez d'être complaisants avec Apple, quand d'autres nous accusent d'être payés par Microsoft et Samsung ! Cela doit finir de prouver que nous ne sommes à la solde de personne (ou sinon j'ai raté quelque chose).


----------



## InfoYANN (17 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour Anthony,

Je suis surpris de voir ce topic à nouveau apparaitre après qu'il est disparu quelques heures plus après avoir été posté.
Merci en tout cas pour cette réponse.

En effet, je ne pouvais pas trouver cette news sur le site puisque j'avais fait une recherche avec "Sierra" hors le titre de l'article ne contient pas ce mot. Et à priori, les recherches faites sur le site au niveau des articles ne va chercher qu'au niveau du titre.


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2016)

C'est vrai que le mot Sierra n'étant pas présent dans le titre, on peut le rater. Cela a été mon cas, mais comme j'ai lu cette nouvelle sur d'autres sites, cela ne m'a pas trop gêné


----------



## Anthony (17 Octobre 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Je suis surpris de voir ce topic à nouveau apparaitre après qu'il est disparu quelques heures plus après avoir été posté.



Les sujets des forums « À propos de MacGeneration » sont modérés _a priori_ : ce sujet n'est pas apparu publiquement avant que je ne le valide ce matin.


----------



## Ma Dalton (17 Octobre 2016)

InfoYANN a dit:


> En faisant des recherches sur la toile dont MacG ou l'on ne trouve rien qui en parle pour ce dernier, j'ai constaté qu'en faite, c'était Apple qui discrètement nous forçait le passage à Sierra en téléchargeant sur nos MAC le programme d'installation (4 Go tout de même)...
> 
> J'ai par ailleurs été voir sur le MacApp Store et je constate effectivement que sur Sierra, je ne peux que l'installer et non le télécharger donc, il est bel et bien déjà téléchargé alors que j'ai rien demandé moi.


Bonjour,

la fonction que tu ne connaissais pas, c'est le "Launchpad", également accessible par son icône dans le Dock, ou par un geste sur le Trackpad (cf. Préférences système/Trackpad).

Concernant la mise à jour vers Sierra : Apple ne FORCE pas l'installation de Sierra, elle la... suggère, disons.

Si ton ordi a téléchargé la mise à jour, c'est parce que tu n'as rien fait pour que ça ne se produise pas : je veux parler des réglages dans Préférences système / App Store :






Si tu ne veux PAS que l'ordi télécharge les mises à jour en tâche de fond, décoche la case correspondante.


----------



## Anthony (17 Octobre 2016)

(Je supprime toute la conversation parallèle sur l'upload d'images, qui n'a rien à faire ici, d'autant que visiblement Ma Dalton a compris.)


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Octobre 2016)

Je n'ai rien de particulier à dire concernant ce sujet, c'est-à-dire l'objectivité.
Le déclenchement du sujet n'est dû qu'à une " faute ", où plutôt à une méconnaissance des Préférences Système, autrement dit, le cœur des réglages de l'OS mis à la disposition de l'utilisateur. Mais n'est-ce pas monnaie courante ? Moi-même, cela m'arrive parfois, surtout au moment des MàJ, où il m'arrive d'oublier de  "réviser".

En revanche, en ce qui concerne les contenus, je profite de l'occasion pour signaler que, parfois, les textes semblent sortis d'une traductrice automatique. Les constructions de phrase sont parfois curieuses. Les sujets des verbes ne sont pas toujours dans la même phrase (souci de concision ?), la syntaxe est assez souvent malmenée (confusion entre vitesse et précipitation ?)

Mais, Messieurs les Rédacteurs, soyez rassurés ! À côté de ce qu'on lit dans les forums, vous méritez au moins le Goncourt .


----------



## dragao13 (17 Octobre 2016)

Y a t'il un seul lecteur objectif ???

Question à la con encore !


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Y a t'il un seul lecteur objectif ???
> 
> Question à la con encore !



Quand on voit qu'un possesseur de Samsung Note 7 a vite tendance à s'enflammer, un utilisateur d'iPhone7 Plus est-il 2 fois plus objectif? 
La question mérite d'être posée!


----------



## dragao13 (17 Octobre 2016)

Le seul objectif que je connaisse est celui de mon iPhone 5S !!! 

C'est dire s'il est modeste !


----------



## innocente (17 Octobre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> En revanche, en ce qui concerne les contenus, je profite de l'occasion pour signaler que, parfois, les textes semblent sortis d'une traductrice automatique. Les constructions de phrase sont parfois curieuses. Les sujets des verbes ne sont pas toujours dans la même phrase (souci de concision ?), la syntaxe est assez souvent malmenée (confusion entre vitesse et précipitation ?) Mais, Messieurs les Rédacteurs, soyez rassurés ! À côté de ce qu'on lit dans les forums, vous méritez au moins le Goncourt .



Dans un flux disons classique (comprendre, issu de la presse papier) un article va sortir du clavier de son auteur puis être relu par un chef de rubrique (éventuellement) puis par un secrétaire de rédaction (ou deux, si le journal est riche) puis par le rédacteur en chef adjoint puis le rédacteur en chef.

Je ne dis pas que ce long cheminement est l'assurance d'avoir des textes de haute volée mais ça permet de corriger des fautes, des tournures maladroites ou peu explicites et que le texte soit lu par des gens étranger à sa rédaction, avant sa publication. Il n'y a pas plus mauvais rélecteur que l'auteur de l'article car il a la tête dans son sujet et ne voit pas des choses qui sauteront aux yeux des autres qui ont un oeil neuf.

Chez nous, le texte va directement du producteur au consommateur (pour ainsi dire) : chacun fait ses articles, les relit puis les publie. Les Une, les tests ou les sujets plus longs que la moyenne sont en revanche relus par un autre. Histoire de faire le boulot que font les 4 ou 5 personnes cités plus haut.

Après, il y a aussi le cas des articles faits au saut du lit ou avant de se coucher parce que le rythme de l'actualité est ce qu'il est, donc on sera soit mal réveillé soit crevé. Bref, ça n'excuse rien mais ça explique un peu que, oui, ce n'est pas toujours nickel chrome mais on fait le plus attention possible (et le signaler une faute dans les apps est bien utilisé et nous permet de réagir vite).


----------



## litobar71 (17 Octobre 2016)

J'ai compris pourquoi les articles sont datés & horodatés et donc celui intitulé: _"Les anti-vols disparaissent dans les Apple Store mais pas la surveillance" _est donc un *'adsc'* de 21h54 (*a*vant *d*e *s*e *c*oucher), cqfd.

Je suis à l'affût d'un *'a**sdl'* .. .. (*a*u *s*aut *d*u *l*it).


----------



## Anthony (17 Octobre 2016)

innocente a dit:


> Après, il y a aussi le cas des articles faits au saut du lit ou avant de se coucher parce que le rythme de l'actualité est ce qu'il est, donc on sera soit mal réveillé soit crevé. Bref, ça n'excuse rien mais ça explique un peu que, oui, ce n'est pas toujours nickel chrome mais on fait le plus attention possible (et le signaler une faute dans les apps est bien utilisé et nous permet de réagir vite).



Et accessoirement, lire de l'anglais toute la journée (et connaitre d'autres langues par ailleurs), ça a aussi tendance à « tordre » notre français.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Octobre 2016)

Messieurs les Rédacteurs, en fait, votre problème, peut-être votre souci, est que vous êtes à la fois juge et partie, sur le plan de la rédaction, bien entendu. 

Mais je pense aussi que, parfois, il y a le problème " vitesse et précipitation ". Cela peut se comprendre, en particulier dans le cadre des transferts de langue, disons d'anglais en français. Vous avez remarqué que je n'ai pas dit " traduction" mais" transfert ". La langue anglaise a un inconvénient majeur elle est d'une concision sujette à de multiples interprétations d'un mot en fonction d'un contexte pas toujours évident. Il n'est pas évident, à moins d'être agrégé de toutes les langues anglaises, de trouver le bon mot français, généralement clair et précis.


----------



## innocente (17 Octobre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> Je suis à l'affût d'un *'a**sdl'* .. .. (*a*u *s*aut *d*u *l*it).



Tous ceux publiés entre 7h00 et 7h45 on va dire


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2016)

Je considere que les journalistes font un super boulot,
Il est toujours plus facile de critiquer , que de faire

Messieurs , je vous admire , pour votre patience , votre recherche , et vos articles

Chapeau  a vous


----------



## Madalvée (26 Octobre 2016)

Franchement, quand je vois la qualité des articles publiés sur MacGé, le haut niveau de Français, je me dis que les bons journalistes de France se réfugient dans la "presse" informatique en ligne.


----------



## cl97 (26 Octobre 2016)

Merci les gars ca fait plaisir [emoji106]


----------



## dragao13 (26 Octobre 2016)

Perso ... je trouve que vos articles ont un style de chiotte, les sujets ont un intérêt quelconque, la véracité de ce qui est apporté est aussi éclatante que le sex appeal de Hollande et pourtant, je n'arrive pas à passer un jour sans y jeter un oeil !

A moins que ce soit moi, qui soit un critique de merde !!! 

Par contre, il est clair que vous êtes tous des anciens : vous connaissez l'orthographe !


----------



## dragao13 (26 Octobre 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je considere que les journalistes font un super boulot,
> Il est toujours plus facile de critiquer , que de faire
> 
> Messieurs , je vous admire , pour votre patience , votre recherche , et vos articles
> ...


Toi,  dès qu'il y a moyen de mettre un coup de lèche hein !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Octobre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Par contre, il est clair que vous êtes tous des anciens : vous connaissez l'orthographe !


Des anciens ?
Des ancêtres plutôt.
T'en connais beaucoup des journalistes sur le web capables d'employer "malandrin", "renégat" et "brigand" de manière aussi naturelle ?
M'est avis que le gros de la troupe a usé ses fonds de culottes sur les bancs de l'école à une époque où l'on parlait encore le françois.


----------



## dragao13 (26 Octobre 2016)

Une langue châtiée qui oncques sera reproduite ailleurs qu'ici !!!


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2016)

Florent et Christophe ne sont pas des newbies du Mac !!! Ils ont une longue expérience  

Je suis rarement en désaccord avec leurs articles, contrairement aux commentaires de certains fanboys/bobos récents 

Ils sont de la génération 80/90, ou on était MacAddict sans être extrémiste comme certains aujourd'hui (ça doit être dans l'ère du temps ...), et ou Apple était un challenger, une boite technique (le Mac n'était pas un PC), et pas encore une machine à cash ...


----------



## kasimodem (2 Novembre 2016)

Je ne suis pas du tout choqué par le penchant à défendre le Mac de ce site et de son équipe car c'est toujours fait dans un soucis de ratio impartialité / gagne pain. Et quand on sait qu'Apple ne fait absolument rien pour soutenir la presse qui parle de ses produits, alors que les sites de jeu vidéo par exemple sont invités à des events et reçoivent des jeux et consoles gratuits en contrepartie de reviews complaisantes, je trouve qu'ici ils s'en sortent plutôt bien. Je lisais déjà du F.Innocente dans SVM il y a 20 ans et j'aimais son ton décalé, j'apprecie qu'il ai continué l'aventure en format numérique 

Si vous voulez voir ce qu'est de la presse fourvoyée, consultez les medias americains et leur position affichée sur les candidats à l'élection...


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2016)

C'est clair, Apple se moque bien de ceux qui gravitent autour, et n'aide plus personne. En tant qu'AUG, je peux te dire que c'est bien une des rares boites qui en rien à battre de ses club utilisateurs ... du coup la moitié de AUG historiques sont devenues des Microsoft User Group, et eux chez Microsoft mettent des moyens ...


----------



## flotow (7 Novembre 2016)

On pourrait aussi parler de deux sujets récents sur les nouveaux MBP où :
- "MacBook Pro : Intel limite Apple (sur la quantité de RAM)", alors qu'en fait, c'est plutôt un refus d'utiliser de la DDR4 en attendant un support de la LPDD4. Le fait qu'Apple souhaite faire des ordinateurs castrés fins comme une feuille, c'est son problème. "C’est une toute autre histoire sur un ordinateur portable, où la LPDDR3 est la seule prise en charge." : c'est mensonger puisque la DDR4 est officiellement supportée, y compris sur les puces mobiles !
- "Les SSD des MacBook Pro montrent le chemin à toute l'industrie", alors qu'en fait ça existe déjà ailleurs (comme soulevé par Melaure dans les commentaires de l'article). Bref, rien de nouveau, si ce n'est une piètre justification du prix exhoooorbitant des nouvelles machines 

Bref, les titres de MacG font de plus en plus putaclic, et surtout, une collection de traductions en français d'articles américains.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2016)

Je ne sais pas qui manque d'objectivité, mais il est clair que dans les réactions, ça dénote surtout un manque de culture généraliste du monde de la micro. Certains MacUsers sont-ils trop enfermés dans leur petit monde ? Les Otaku de la pomme ...

Ceux qui ne sont pas dans la technique devrait quand même suivrent plusieurs sites, et un peu de hardware.fr ou de Tom's/Next Inpact ne ferait pas de mal, en restant abordable, histoire de ne pas se laisser trop influencer par les contre vérités de la com Apple et l'influence qu'elle a sur la presse (on sait très bien qu'Apple impose presque sa com, la critique est aussi bienvenue qu'en Corée du Nord et malheur à ceux qui ne suivent pas s'ils veulent encore avoir accès aux events Apple ... on se plaint des dictatures politiques/militaires dans le monde, mais n'oublions pas les nouvelles dictatures du numérique beaucoup plus insidieuses ...).


----------



## Anthony (8 Novembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> histoire de ne pas se laisser trop influencer par les contre vérités de la com Apple et l'influence qu'elle a sur la presse



Pour être influencés, faudrait déjà qu'ils soient en contact avec nous régulièrement…


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Novembre 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> ... faudrait déjà qu'ils soient en contact avec nous régulièrement…


Tu emploies "régulièrement". Est-ce à dire qu'à tout le moins il vous arrive d'être en contact ?
Pas de malice dans ma question, j'ai la faiblesse de croire à votre objectivité.



melaure a dit:


> Les Otaku de la pomme ...


Hors sujet :
Otaku ?
Merci, je viens d'apprendre un nouveau mot.


----------



## Anthony (8 Novembre 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu emploies "régulièrement". Est-ce à dire qu'à tout le moins il vous arrive d'être en contact ?
> Pas de malice dans ma question, j'ai la faiblesse de croire à votre objectivité.



Faut vraiment arrêter avec le mot « objectivité », j'insiste.

Sinon comme tous nos collègues, nous recevons évidemment tous les communiqués de presse, nous sommes parfois invités à des démonstrations des produits (comme hier pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro), et nous recevons plus rarement des machines en test (généralement des configurations haut de gamme que nous ne sommes pas particulièrement pressés de tester, c'est pratique et on les demande volontiers, mais ce n'est pas essentiel, et ce n'est pas imposé). Mais il est extrêmement rare que nous ayons des réponses à des questions (c'est le jeu, on sait comment ils communiquent et ça nous va), nous ne sommes jamais invités aux _special events_, et je ne crois pas que nous ayons déjà reçu des machines avant leur sortie.

Évidemment nous avons régulièrement des informations en avance, mais elles ne nous sont pas envoyées par la communication d'Apple (il est déjà difficile de leur faire confirmer une information publique…), c'est tout simplement le fruit de notre boulot de journaliste, que l'on fait quand on faiblit entre deux cafés.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2016)

Je le sais bien Antony, et je ne doute pas de votre liberté de ton qui doit un peu les taquiner, comme vos articles sur les hackintosh 

Mais quand on voit aux US les journalistes acceptés ou refoulés en fonction de leur articles, il est clair que la critique n'est pas vraiment tolérée ... un peu comme le fait de ne plus avoir de clubs utilisateurs soutenus qui montre bien comment une entreprise comme celle-ci se moque des retours de toutes sortes (clients ou autres).


----------



## Anthony (8 Novembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Je le sais bien Antony, et je ne doute pas de votre liberté de ton qui doit un peu les taquiner, comme vos articles sur les hackintosh



Oh franchement, de manière générale, ils respectent notre boulot et on respecte le leur (et tant mieux, sinon il serait impossible de faire le travail d'attaché de presse). Je leur en ait fait voir de toutes les couleurs avec les conditions de travail dans les Apple Store ou les localisations de bureaux dans le monde, et ils décrochaient quand même le téléphone, et invitaient quand même aux démos de produits. J'ai vu d'autres sociétés nous claquer la porte au nez pour beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup moins.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2016)

D'accord Anthony, ils donnent pourtant une image assez stricte la dessus ...

Mais je pense que si une bonne crise les touchaient, ils redécouvriraient un peu plus la relation, la proximité et l'écoute de leur partenaires et clients. Et ils se rapprocheraient beaucoup plus de vous


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Novembre 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Faut vraiment arrêter avec le mot « objectivité », j'insiste.


Explique-moi ça.
Votre liberté de ton sur le traitement des informations n'infirme en rien une certaine objectivité face aux réalisations et décisions de la pomme.
Vous seriez entièrement dévoués à ce fruit là que vos articles en deviendraient rébarbatifs, et pour le coup l'on pourrait plutôt parler de subjectivité.


----------



## Anthony (8 Novembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Et ils se rapprocheraient beaucoup plus de vous



Et on les enverrai sur les roses !  On se plaint parfois qu'il est difficile d'avoir une réponse à un mail, mais on se plaindrait encore plus s'ils n'arrêtaient pas de nous appeler et nous prenaient pour des laquais…



lamainfroide a dit:


> Explique-moi ça.



C'est ce que disait dans ma première réponse : l'objectivité journalistique est un mythe. Nous sommes des humains, nous avons des avis différents, des biais, etc. Il n'y a pas de vérité dans le fait journalistique, il y autant de vérités que de journalistes, et c'est en les comparant que l'on se rapproche sans doute du fait. Ce qui veut dire que les nouveaux MacBook Pro ne doivent pas être des machines si horribles que ça, vu que certains ici les adorent, et d'autres les détestent 



lamainfroide a dit:


> Votre liberté de ton sur le traitement des informations n'infirme en rien une certaine objectivité face aux réalisations et décisions de la pomme.



Et dans ce cas, nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est ce que disait dans ma première réponse : l'objectivité journalistique est un mythe. Nous sommes des humains, nous avons des avis différents, des biais, etc. ...



Anthony, il faut que tu deviennes Vulcain alors ... laisse toi pousser les oreilles en pointe !


----------



## flotow (8 Novembre 2016)

Wahou le dernier article ! Et sur des machines pas encore sorties.
Vraiment, très, très fort.

Ce que j'en ai retenu c'est : "mais c'est pas grave !"


----------



## flotow (8 Novembre 2016)

Hop, ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec l'objectivité, mais sur la qualité des articles :
"Les procédés de fabrication se sont encore améliorés […] ce qui contribuera à réduire la chauffe du processeur ou d’en augmenter les performances par la possibilité d’ajouter davantage de transistors."

La possibilité d'ajouter des transistors n'est pas un problème avec la technologie actuelle.
Le changement de finesse de gravure donne la _possibilité d’ajouter davantage de transistors* sur une même surface*._


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2016)

Le dernier article me prouve qu'il n'y a pas qu'à Cuperno qu'il y a de la distorsion de la réalité... Je suis vraiment déçu par MacG qui je suis depuis 15 ans... Comment pouvez-vous être autant à coté de vos pompes ? Ou alors vous vivez vraiment dans un autre monde ? Vraiment désolé de le dire, mais le passage sur la taille des SSD qui peut-être pallié par le cloud est particulièrement affligeant.


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2016)

C'est UN point de vue. Je ne suis pas certain que toute la rédaction soit du même avis. Moi, j'ai trouvé cet article intéressant, rempli d'info et objectif par rapport à un argumentaire qui se tient. Même si je n'adhère pas  à tout ce qui est dit.


----------



## kasimodem (9 Novembre 2016)

Attention à ne pas confondre, l'article de MacG donne un point de vue sur CE nouveau modèle de MBP 2016, celui de M4E sur la politique globale d'Apple. Les deux ont leur place sans forcément se contredire.

Je suis d'accord que ce MBP est un Mac de rupture totale et l'avenir nous dira si c'était le bon choix de créer une machine tout cloud, mais je suis tout aussi d'accord avec l'incertitude grandissante quant à la capacité d'Apple à innover exprimée par M4E.

Tant que l'on croit en la capacité d'Apple à être leader d'innovation, on est d'accord pour payer plus cher son ticket d'entrée chez eux, là, avec les doutes grandissants sur leur stratégie, c'est fortement remis en cause par beaucoup, moi le premier qui attend impatiemment les benchs IMPARTIAUX du nouveau MBP 15 Touchbar pour savoir si son prix est justifié.


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2016)

gwen a dit:


> C'est UN point de vue. Je ne suis pas certain que toute la rédaction soit du même avis. Moi, j'ai trouvé cet article intéressant, rempli d'info et objectif par rapport à un argumentaire qui se tient. Même si je n'adhère pas  à tout ce qui est dit.


Oui, c'est vrai, ma réaction est un peu violente et tout n'est pas "à jeter" dans cet article. Mais je reste tout de même choqué par certains propos qui me semblent complètement farfelues. Certes, c'est pas nouveau, mais je vois pas comment on peu excuser qu'Apple nous fasse toujours payer plus cher... pour de moins en moins de choses. Si encore à chaque fois qu'ils nous retiraient quelque chose ça se ressentait sur le porte monnaie... Mais c'est l'inverse qu'ils font !!!
Oui, je suis avant out en colère contre Apple (et la colère monte depuis des années) et j'ai du mal quand on essaye de leur trouver des excuses le plus souvent bidons... Ahhh, ça fait du bien


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2016)

Peso, ce n'est pas le prix qui me choque, c'est l'étendu de la gamme qui est ridicule et difficilement compréhensible.
C’est le fait d'avoir un iPhone incompatible avec les nouveaux Mac alors qu'une option a l'achat permettait de switcher le câble USB pour un USBc. C'est le positionnement du MacBook, dépassé avant sa sortie, du Air, plus épais que le nouveau MacBook Pro... L'absence d'évolution des iMac, Mac pro, Mac mini, etc. J'ai l'impression qu'Apple c'est une petite entreprise qui n'arrive pas  gérer sa gamme de produits. Le mode Start Up est dépassé pour Apple. Il faut qu'ils voient la réalité du marché avec une gamme clair. Pour ça, il faudrait du courage. Dire on abandonne les Mac de bureau (sauf le Mac Pro pour le pro justement) si c'est vraiment ce qui plombe la gamme. Ou alors, avoir une vraie cohérence dans les différents Mac portable. Au besoin, renouer toute la gamme sans faire évoluer les machines s(ou si peu). Pour l'iPhone, c'est simple, l'iPhone 6 est moins puissant que le 7, etc.

Mais bon, Apple doit avoir des centaines de personnes qui se penchent sur le problème. Et c'est peut-être là le souci. Quand Job était aux manettes, il savait trancher dans le vif et exprimer ses colères quand cela ne lui convenait pas. Là, c'est mou, la nouvelle direction est dans l'attente. Il manque de grande décision radicale. Car passer UN portable en tout USBc, ce n'est pas radical, il fallait passer toute la gamme et ne plus se poser de question. Les adaptateurs existent et brancher un petit connecteur USB vers USBc sur ses périphériques n'est pas compliqué (je viens d'acheter 4 adaptateurs pour 10€ et du coup, tout mon matériel est compatible avec mon futur MacbookPro.

Bon, par contre, je m'éloigne du sujet. Tout cela pour dire que j'ai apprécié le point de vue de Christophe Laporte et celui-ci m'a fait voir certains côté positif du Mac actuel. Il est tout à fait possible de faire un article critiquant les postillons défendus (le tout iCloud, OK, mais si on est dans une zone sans réseau ? ...), Mais cet article se voulait positif et franchement, perso, il m'a fait du bien. Même si je reste très très critique envers la politique d'Apple tout comme MacG qui n’hésite pas à donner d’autre point de vue au besoin.


----------



## mccawley2012 (14 Novembre 2016)

Perso, je ne pourrais pas juger un travail que je ne pourrais pas pas faire. Comme @Jura39 je ne peux que féliciter le travail accompli. Chapeau.


----------

